# VapeCon 2017 - NicBlaze



## Rob Fisher

Hi all

*We are delighted to announce that NicBlaze aka @Nicholas, one of our esteemed forumites will be coming to VapeCon 2017 and will treat us to some epic rapping!
*
Here is one of the raps to be performed live! ECIGSSA and VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We should all learn the words and sing along

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Supreme rap talent @Nicholas !!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you 

We gonna vape, vape, vape, vape....

Looking forward to it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> We should all learn the words and sing along



100% @Stroodlepuff!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I hope everyone has learnt the words already... imagine an arena full of thousands belting this out! Goosebump time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas

It's such an honour guys ... thank you so much for all the support ... 

Can't wait to spend the day with all.you legends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

